# Circle City Monthly Ride; OC CA, July 14



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2019)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA July 14, 2019*

*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday July 11th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.






Hey, if any of the regular riders want to call a "Theme", do it Here!
Let's Ride!*


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2019)

Bump this to post 14th of July, 2nd Sunday Ride, Orange Circle.
Always a great time!
Bring an old bike out and ride with us.



A pic from July 8, 2018


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2019)

Bump this for next Sunday's Ride at the Circle 07/14
Always the 2nd Sunday


----------



## mrg (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2019)

Last July.... @Hippie Mike 's last ride there with me.
@HANDLE BAR HORDER  She grew up a bunch this year.
See you tomorrow??


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 13, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Last July.... @Hippie Mike 's last ride there with me.
> @HANDLE BAR HORDER  She grew up a bunch this year.
> See you tomorrow??
> View attachment 1029862



sorry guys ... won,t be making it this time    just got back from vacation drove 1700 miles one way & back.. hope to see you all next time...


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2019)

It was a another perfect day for riding some classic bikes.






































No flats, injuries or mechanicals, and a very good Chile Relleno at Jalapeños Mexican Grill.
What more could a guy ask for?
All is well!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 14, 2019)

A great day; thanks for the Ride!


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2019)

ya! Great day for a ride in the OC!


----------

